# No disk when installing Mac OS x?



## njdevs16 (May 15, 2011)

The other day, I was on my Macbook Pro, I set it aside and went to do something. When I came back upstairs, it was acting really slow, and I couldn't do much, so I turned it off. When I turned it back on it immediately started making this clicking noise (Now anytime the computer is powered on, it makes the clicking noise.) and the apple logo never showed up.  In it's place, however, there was a hazard sign.  So I decided to try to re-install the Mac OS x software disk. (I think that's what it is called.. I'm fairly new to the mac word, heh. :l) When I turned the computer on, the apple logo appeared, but after loading.. this appeared:






After I let that load, the normal disk installation process began, but when it came time for me to choose a disk... there weren't any there to be selected.. here is a picture:






I have never dropped it... although I have carried it in my schoolbag.. I don't know if anything happened to it during that time, but I assume it's possible.. I'm not sure if it's even physical damage.. but I am guessing so from the clicking noises.. Or it could not be physical, so I figured posting here was worth a shot.. 

Sorry if I'm not explaining this very well.. I really have no idea what I am doing, or what is even going on.. haha.  Thank you for any help, it is really appreciated.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 15, 2011)

I think your hard drive has failed.
Boot to your OS X installer DVD again.
When you get to that screen where you can select your hard drive (it's blank at the moment), go to the Utilities menu at the top of your screen, and choose Disk Utility.
Do you see the hard drive listed in the Disk Utility window?
If not, then your hard drive has likely failed, and might not even be accessible to recover any files or other software.
Replace the hard drive (or have a service shop replace it)
Reinstall OS X using your OS X DVDs.
Recover your files/pictures/music from your back up.


----------



## njdevs16 (May 15, 2011)

DeltaMac said:


> I think your hard drive has failed.
> Boot to your OS X installer DVD again.
> When you get to that screen where you can select your hard drive (it's blank at the moment), go to the Utilities menu at the top of your screen, and choose Disk Utility.
> Do you see the hard drive listed in the Disk Utility window?
> ...



It's not there.. :l I guess it has failed then. Thank you for the clarification, I guess I'll have to take it to apple.


----------



## thehumbies (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the same issue, but my HD is listed in disc utility, but not in the box to install Max OS X??  Any help appreciated!!  No back up of recent graduation photos


----------



## Doctor X (Jul 18, 2011)

Repair the disk with *Disk Utility*.  Keep repairing until done.  That _might_ fix the problem.

If not prepare to spend about $200 to $300.

1. $100-200: for a Big Ass External HD to which you will henceforth back up your data.  You can even use a cloning program like *SuperDuper!* or *Carbon Copy Cloner* so you can forever boot off the Ex-HD when necessary.

2. $100 for *DiskWarrior*--this has saved more asses than Federal Ass Salvage Authority.  IF this does not fix your volume problem--it can usually create a disk image or at least create a version of your dying Int-HD.

You then move your data over to your Ex-HD.  

You can then wipe the Int-HD and check its "SMART" status.  It IS possible your volume got corrupted beyond repair--this happened to me, last week, with an Ex-HD I accidentally disconnected because, well, I am an idiot.  Same procedure saved the data I had yet to back up that day.

However, assuming your Int-HD is frelled beyond repair--as in dying--you can at least now boot to your Ex-HD, look at your precious data of [*CENSORED*--Ed.], and surf Al Gore's interwebs whilst you purchase a new Int-HD which, frankly, you can replace yourself.  

It IS possible, that with _just_ an Ex-HD, you boot with your Installation Disk, use *Disk Utility* to initialize the Ex-HD for Mac, then LOAD your OS on the Ex-HD, boot from the Ex-HD and . . . you may have to sacrifice a virgin as well . . . "see" the data on your Ex-HD.  I have had that happen just once.  Usually, you need to use a program that fixes the volume sufficiently.  With a dying disk, you introduce errors and the like which further the mess.

Good luck!

--J.D.


----------



## Zeltron (May 16, 2018)

If you ended up here because you are installing OS X after having some flavor of Linux/Unix/whatever the f*** installed, and you know your hard drive is good...

Make sure you reformat the drive (after exporting s*** you want to an external drive) to OS X (journaled) using the  disk utility application. 

If you don't know how to get to Disk Utility from the fresh install wizard, 


close the install wizard and open disk utility from the menu at the top left of the screen. 
make sure you select the correct drive (typically its the one with the largest available storage)
format it 
re-launch the install wizard and the drive should show up


----------



## Doctor X (May 16, 2018)

I am afraid you are too late.

In 2013, the poster joined a cult of slug worshipers and moved to a compound in Cleveland.

--J.D.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 16, 2018)

Zeltron said:


> If you ended up here because you are installing OS X after having some flavor of Linux/Unix/whatever the f*** installed, and you know your hard drive is good...
> 
> Make sure you reformat the drive (after exporting s*** you want to an external drive) to OS X (journaled) using the  disk utility application.
> 
> ...


I'm just hoping that @Zeltron returns to fix the messed up steps. Looks like he did not actually try those steps, as most would be confusing to a new user.
As much as I dislike being pedantic  -- here's some of those missteps
In a "fresh install" where you erase the internal boot drive, using Disk Utility, the internal drive would usually be the top item in the list. PROBABLY the largest, but not necessarily. That might be different if you have a large external drive attached, for example. 
Apple usually does NOT use the name "wizard", and erasing the drive is generally synonymous with format, but Apple doesn't use "format" as an action. You would look for "Erase"
The format that you would choose, when erasing, would typically be Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
Disk Utility is NOT in a menu at the top left of the screen, but if you are booted to the macOS installer, will be on the Utilities window. 

@Zeltron - If you are going to offer a method for completing a task, it's a good plan to try out your own steps first, just to see if someone else could make them out without doing a lot of guesswork.


----------



## Doctor X (May 16, 2018)

. . . or do not forget to include the software or male virility enhancement herbal acupuncture needles links.


What?

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (May 17, 2018)

I will not buy this record.

It is scratched.

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2018)

Macs suck said:


> Macs are great and Mac users are the best and most sofisticated and tolerant... But why do 99.9% of us have to he as DUMB as @Zeltron ?
> 
> I'm with @DeltaMac . If you really know what you're doing @Zeltron you should switch to Linux and stay off the Mac forums.



We should take your information from a person whom has a name Mac Suck! This kind of crap died of when Sever 2012 came out to have Macs and Linux official support!


----------



## Cheryl (May 21, 2018)

He/she does not deserve a response or our attention.


----------



## Doctor X (May 1, 2019)

Do you need your sippy cup, child?


----------



## DeltaMac (May 1, 2019)

hmm... Seems that some AASP certified techs might sometimes try to help sort through the garbage posts that appear from time to time.
@Zeltron, despite trying to help, gave a pretty fuzzy presentation. Sometimes I try to clear up the fuzz (and I have been known to be an Apple-certified tech at an independent Apple specialist. Not too many of those left now.)
I tried to clean up Zeltron's steps. Even though the steps might, to experienced users such as @MadeAccountToCallYouDumb, be reasonable and understandable, I could see that some new user might simply shake their head, and try to find better information somewhere else.
If a new user were to try the steps that Zeltron offered, you will quickly become frustrated.
And, I also notice that Zeltron registered to do that one post, and has never returned, even to fix that one post.


----------



## Doctor X (May 1, 2019)

Frankly, everything after 2011 proved superfluous.

This latest was an unhelpful LOOK AT ME temper-tantrum.


----------



## Cheryl (May 1, 2019)

MadeAccountToCallYouDumb said:


> but this is the only message you will see me post.



Good !


----------



## justech (May 4, 2021)

thehumbies said:


> I have the same issue, but my HD is listed in disc utility, but not in the box to install Max OS X??  Any help appreciated!!  No back up of recent graduation photos



I had the same problem that my HD came up in Disk Utility but not to re-install mac-os.

I had the same problem and I do know how to fix it. So I bought a MacBook pro a1278 mid-2012, it did not come with the os so I went to mac os utilities where you are, and when I went to re-install mac-os where you are now and then at the part of the disks nothing came up but the HD still came up in Disk Utility. I do know how to fix this. Without replacing or paying anything.

1. Go to disk Utilities
2. Click on the HD and erase it and name it and pick guided partition.
3. After erasing it restart your laptop and then go to re-install and it should work.


----------



## Cheryl (May 4, 2021)

justech said:


> and it should work.



Only if the hard drive is in working order. You found a 10 year old thread to boot.


----------

